# HELP!! Fiance Passport Needed For uK Fiance Visa!!



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a MAJOR PROBLEM!!! My application, biometrics, docs, etc were received in the NYC Consulate office on Monday, 28 Feb and today, wednesday, 02 March 2011, I received a call from the NYC Consulate Office that they couldn't issue my visa unless my sponsor/fiancé had a passport!! He said he did not see his passport in my package...well, it wasn't there cause he doesn't have one. According to my Visa Advisor, a Birth Cert and letter from HRMC (are those initials correct?) would be appropriate (we sent a P60 and P45, guess they weren't appropriate) I enclosed them with Birth Cert....
I informed the NYC Consulate officer that Fiancé had an expired passport, which fiancé thought was at his sisters home in UK, but little did I know till later, it can not be located!! With this assumption by NYC Consulate of his sister possibly having the passport, we were given 7 business days for fiancé to turn this in to NYC Office!!! If fiancé needs to apply for either a lost passport....or replacement....or new one, it'll never get done in 7 days never mind be there in NYC!!! I can't get in touch with the NYC Consulate Officer to discuss this...he said there is no email or phone number to him...only mail and the reference code he gave me....
What to do??? This needs to be done...STAT!!! And I sent this app settlement priority!!!! 
Any help from anyone would be appreciated!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately this illustrates all too well the hazards of working through visa advisors. If your only means of communication with the NYC Consulate is by mail, I would send them a letter with the reference code (pronto!) stating the situation (simply, not too much detail) and saying that your fiancé is applying for a replacement passport which you will supply as soon as it is issued.

They may take pity and hold your file until the replacement passport is received, or they may reject the application and you will have to start over again once you have the right documents. I would, in the meantime, get back to the visa advisor and advise him or her that their advice was dead wrong. Maybe you can get them to refund part or all of their fee.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Bev...I wonder if they do decide to reject it cause we have to wait for fiancé passport...that I can go through appeals? I hope the NYC office takes pity 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wannagonow said:


> I have a MAJOR PROBLEM!!! My application, biometrics, docs, etc were received in the NYC Consulate office on Monday, 28 Feb and today, wednesday, 02 March 2011, I received a call from the NYC Consulate Office that they couldn't issue my visa unless my sponsor/fiancé had a passport!! He said he did not see his passport in my package...well, it wasn't there cause he doesn't have one. According to my Visa Advisor, a Birth Cert and letter from HRMC (are those initials correct?) would be appropriate (we sent a P60 and P45, guess they weren't appropriate) I enclosed them with Birth Cert....
> I informed the NYC Consulate officer that Fiancé had an expired passport, which fiancé thought was at his sisters home in UK, but little did I know till later, it can not be located!! With this assumption by NYC Consulate of his sister possibly having the passport, we were given 7 business days for fiancé to turn this in to NYC Office!!! If fiancé needs to apply for either a lost passport....or replacement....or new one, it'll never get done in 7 days never mind be there in NYC!!! I can't get in touch with the NYC Consulate Officer to discuss this...he said there is no email or phone number to him...only mail and the reference code he gave me....
> What to do??? This needs to be done...STAT!!! And I sent this app settlement priority!!!!


All they need is a photocopy of the bio pages of his passport, not the actual passport itself. So get your fiancé to apply for new passport by premium service, which can be done within 24 hours, scan the relevant pages in colour and email them to you. You just need to print them out and submit to the consulate.


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

I was told he needed a certified (notarized) copy of passport identity page, then he is to overnite it to NYC...the officer told me. He was assuming fiancé found that old one. 

Sounds lots easier to get new one but is this a renewal you are talking about, or new passport? Will they allow him to get a new passport since he had one in past? New ones now require interviews...and he is not traveling, would they expedite due to me and my reasons for fiancé visa?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wannagonow said:


> I was told he needed a certified (notarized) copy of passport identity page, then he is to overnite it to NYC...the officer told me. He was assuming fiancé found that old one.
> 
> Sounds lots easier to get new one but is this a renewal you are talking about, or new passport? Will they allow him to get a new passport since he had one in past? New ones now require interviews...and he is not traveling, would they expedite due to me and my reasons for fiancé visa?


It's a renewal, as he had a passport in the past. But to do the 24-hour service he needs his old passport - otherwise he can only use 2-week premium service. 
Normally only an uncertified photocopy of bio pages is required, but I suppose they want it certified because it's an expired passport, I wonder. Any digital passport (with scanned, not glued-in photo), can be accessed electronically by any consulate, but it may not extend to expired passports.


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh jeeze...he can't renew...because he needs his last passport, and it's lost..,
Fast track one week is not avail for 1st passport...
Premium one day is not avail for 1st passport, replacement, only for renewal...(no passport number avail)

Looks like he qualifies for lost...takes 1 week to get back thru mail!!  ...I'm already in hot water with this option. I am going to send the NYO a letter...and explain, hope they take pity...I got the settlement priority service...this gas been sooooo expensive...  Can I appeal if needed, which I hope it doesn't come to that...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think the reason why they require previous passport for a quick renewal is to prevent fraud. If they issued a new passport to someone who claimed to have lost their previous passport, then anyone who knows your personal details could apply for it without your knowledge, as they cannot check your photo or signature. To get hold of passport details of expired passports means having to do a manual search of their millions of files, which can take days, not hours.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Send the letter, making sure that it arrives within the time frame they gave you for getting the old passport to them. Be brief about the problem and do not complain about how long it will take for him to get a new passport or any of the process you or he has been through with this.

State it simply, and minimally and then state that you will overnnight the passport to them as soon as it is available unless they advise you otherwise. If there is a problem with that, they'll get in contact and tell you what to do. 

Above all, don't panic. They've got their jobs to do and they aren't actually heartless automatons unless you manage to tick them off when they are having a bad day.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Bev, thanks for the info, waiting on my visa advisor to help...I may take matters into my hands as this is Friday. What I don't understand is why the officer indicated I could not correspond thru email, when most ppl on this forum do communicate thru emails with Consulate Officers....sure would be easier for me. However, I did send an email with the reference number he gave me. Sent to the email I received regarding confirmation of them receiving and process of reviewing my file had begun...probably not the best move for me to make and wrong department anyway...never heard, but will still write the letter...hope that didn't upset since he mentioned only way to communicate would be mail (snail) with the reference number...I was just trying to get an instant message to him after what I heard from speaking with fiancé... 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

